# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Janeiro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2018 às 08:16)

Bom dia olhei o meteograma de Montalegre já mostrava neve para dia 6 o evento deverá no meu entender ocorrer, vamos rezar para que se realize.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2018 às 10:32)

Cesar disse:


> Bom dia olhei o meteograma de Montalegre já mostrava neve para dia 6 o evento deverá no meu entender ocorrer, vamos rezar para que se realize.


Neve em Montalegre é  praticamentre garantido!  Pena é  que neste tipo de entradas aquela cordilheira espanhola "sugue"as nuvens gerando grandes acumulados de precipitação em forma de neve!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2018 às 10:40)

A entrada nem é de todo má... Não é norte... É noroeste daí a esperança de alguns.
A AEMET mantém as cotas nos 400/500 metros na região norte, 600 metros na região centro, a precipitação é escassa como sempre.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Previsão do IPMA para a próxima sexta-feira:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 5.janeiro.2018

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima dos 1400/1600 metros, descendo gradualmente
a cota para os 600/800 metros.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas até
70 km/h, rodando para noroeste e tornando-se forte (40 a 50 km/h),
com rajadas até 80 km/h, no litoral.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (40 a 55 km/h) de
sudoeste, com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando gradualmente para noroeste.
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Joana Sanches e Madalena Rodrigues

Atualizado a 1 de janeiro de 2018 às 11:39 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2018 às 12:08)

Snifa disse:


> Previsão do IPMA para a próxima sexta-feira:
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 5.janeiro.2018
> 
> ...


Como adoro esses dias  No sábado se a cota se mantiver nos 400/500m mas com precipitação talvez vá dar uma espreitadela a alguma serra próxima


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

c0ldPT disse:


> Como adoro esses dias  No sábado se a cota se mantiver nos 400/500m mas com precipitação talvez vá dar uma espreitadela a alguma serra próxima


O problema é  a precipitação...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2018 às 12:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O problema é  a precipitação...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


O IPMA põe precipitação todo o dia de sábado aqui...


----------



## rozzo (1 Jan 2018 às 13:39)

Ora antes de mais.. 
Bom ano a todos! Espero que tenham tido umas óptimas entradas! 

Agora, resolução de ano novo: fazer posts tipo chat no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre! 

Vá, primeiro dia do ano e já temos o tópico com uma série de posts e apenas um ou dois têm cartas ou informação dentro da ideia deste tópico.. 
Vá lá pessoal, os modelos estão com tantas cartas e meteogramas tão interessantes para colocar neste tópico! 


Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2018 às 14:13)

Até  lá muita água vai correr...ou não!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Jan 2018 às 19:56)

As coisas começam a compor-se
Finalmente surgem bloqueios a latitudes mais elevadas que as nossas a desviarem as depressões nas nossas latitudes.

ECM












GFS


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2018 às 18:49)

Talvez a saída mais realista até ao evento em si.






O timing da precipitação, será sempre o habitual problema para o elemento branco no entanto, uma possibilidade de alguns flocos em São Mamede e quem sabe outros locais a rondar os 600m com a passagem de alguma célula mais activa. O transporte de ar frio em altura penso não ser problema, a humidade poderá complicar.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

ECM a melhorar um pouco a "cena" (porque é que acho que vai tirar ainda tudo de novo?):
















#hajaesperança e...precipitação também!


----------



## boneli (2 Jan 2018 às 19:29)

Normalmente nesta altura os dois modelos já deveriam estar mais em sintonia, mas os as últimas saídas dá a sensação que divergiram um pouco. Penso que durante o dia de amanhã vão voltar a entra em sintonia.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 20:26)

Informação especial.

*Comunicado válido entre* *2018-01-02 19:52:00* e *2018-01-04 19:52:00
*
Assunto_:_ Descida da temperatura e neve na sexta-feira.

Na sexta-feira, dia 5 de Janeiro, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, prevê-se a ocorrência períodos de chuva, que será por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro, estendendo-se à região sul ao longo da manhã, e passando a aguaceiros que serão de neve nas terras altas, descendo gradualmente a cota para 600 metros de altitude. Há condições para ocorrência de granizo e trovoada.

O vento será moderado a forte de sudoeste, soprando muito forte com rajadas até 90 km/h nas terras altas. Após a passagem da superfície frontal o vento roda para o quadrante oeste, tornando-se forte no litoral, com rajadas até 80 km/h.

A partir da tarde de sexta-feira prevê-se ondas de noroeste com 6 a 7 metros de Viana do Castelo ao Cabo de Sagres.

Estas condições meteorológicas deverão prolongar-se para sábado, dia em que os aguaceiros serão mais frequentes no litoral.

A temperatura deverá descer, devendo-se registar valores abaixo de 0ºC nas terras altas do Norte e Centro na madrugada de sábado, com temperatura máxima abaixo de 14 ºC em Lisboa e Faro, prevendo-se 4 ºC na Guarda.


Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Para mais detalhes sobre avisos meteorológicos consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2018 às 10:34)

Parece haver algum consenso nos modelos relativamente ao trajecto daquela depressão secundária mais pequena.
Aparentemente terá mesmo um trajecto mais marítimo, portanto, menos um motivo para grandes euforias de neve a cotas baixas, uma vez que assim sendo, obrigatoriamente trará injecção de ar marítimo mais "morno" nos níveis mais baixos.
No caso de já se vir de uma situação de frio instalado, poderia ser bom para bastante neve no interior do país, mas infelizmente ainda não é o caso.

Vamos ver mais para a frente, o frio parece ficar a pairar uns tempos. Depois olharemos melhor para a frente do início da próxima semana, que agora assim à distância, me parece ter potencial para alguma neve no interior, pois aí sim o frio deverá estar instalado à chegada da precipitação. Mas ainda falta, logo se verá melhor...
O padrão parece interessante nos próximos tempos pelo menos!

Voltando a este episódio, existe bom frio em altitude, portanto não se poderá descartar totalmente algum episódio isolado a cotas médias/baixas, mas não será "aquele evento"...
Pois como já foi dito, quando o frio se instala, precipitação nem vê-la, apenas alguma possibilidade de aguaceiros no litoral oeste.


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2018 às 11:24)

Acumulación de nieve para los próximos 5 días según la última salida del WRF:






Aunque todavía dará muchas vueltas esto, el patrón parece más o menos claro claro. El ramal de precipitaciones se iría más al este de Portugal y Galicia y la baja quedaría frenada allí sin capacidad de retrogradar hacia el oeste. Esto provocaría nevadas notables en Burgos, Soria, Segovia y Ávila, pero poca nieve en Galicia y Portugal:


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

Bem, parece que vamos continuar com o tipo de frentes que temos tido... mas eu percebo pouco disto...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

Acumulado até às 192h não é mau:

*GFS*





Neve até às 192h:
*
ARPEGE*





Amareleja com neve? Ora esta!


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jan 2018 às 20:43)

Boa saída do ECMWF a médio prazo


----------



## tone (6 Jan 2018 às 20:46)

Sendo pouco provável que a curto prazo surja algum volte face com surpresas agradáveis, importará olhar para o futuro. 

Relembro que o evento atual foi previsto nos modelos com bastante antecedência. 

Nesse sentido do pouco que sei analisar nos modelos, parece poder continuar a haver condições para alguns acontecimentos animados. O frio atual conservando-se minimamente poderá ser uma boa base para eventos futuros. Do que consigo ver o mês de janeiro pode ainda trazer bons acontecimentos. 

Alguém “expert” confirma? Alguém arrisca uma previsão a médio prazo, com base no que dizem os modelos?


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

tone disse:


> Sendo pouco provável que a curto prazo surja algum volte face com surpresas agradáveis, importará olhar para o futuro.
> 
> Relembro que o evento atual foi previsto nos modelos com bastante antecedência.
> 
> ...



Pelo que se vê nos modelos pereça continuar a prevalecer um corrente perturbada de oeste e termos sucessivos sistemas frontais a atravessar o país com uns dias mais instáveis que outros.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

Do que vejo dos modelos, sobretudo o ECM e o GEM, existe boas possibilidades de continuarmos com a instabilidade, alguns dias frios , chuva , outros nublados ...
Tal como já tinha dito aqui, este será um bom mês de janeiro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

Mucha coincidencia...


----------



## tone (6 Jan 2018 às 22:30)

joselamego disse:


> Do que vejo dos modelos, sobretudo o ECM e o GEM, existe boas possibilidades de continuarmos com a instabilidade, alguns dias frios , chuva , outros nublados ...
> Tal como já tinha dito aqui, este será um bom mês de janeiro !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


O ideal era tudo em simultâneo: nebulosidade, precipitação, frio...


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2018 às 19:38)

_Arctic Blast_, versão Açores 






Sempre deve dar para acumular alguma neve na montanha. Para a semana uma frente, intensa mas estreita e cheia de pressa. Com alguma sorte gera trovoada.






Como escrevi no mês passado, águas quentes não enxotam o anticiclone.











---

Já que o frio num determinado local prova a inexistência do aquecimento global, o calor anómalo na costa leste dos EUA certamente prova a inexistência do arrefecimento global.


----------



## lserpa (7 Jan 2018 às 22:56)

@Orion, ainda assim uma entrada miserável  está difícil o surgimento de uma entrada da ISO0 a 850hpa que proporcione um belo evento no Pico... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2018 às 23:05)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion, ainda assim uma entrada miserável  está difícil o surgimento de uma entrada da ISO0 a 850hpa que proporcione um belo evento no Pico...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É ainda muito cedo para perder a esperança


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2018 às 17:31)

O festival de frentes até dia 16 de Janeiro promete alguma chuva. Acumulados GFS 12Z até às 192h:






Grande parte da chuva do sul provem das frentes que irão atravessar o país na terça-feira. Pelo contrário, grande parte da chuva do norte serão das frentes de quarta-feira e do fim-de-semana.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 12:08)

Nunca se sabe 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## marcoguarda (9 Jan 2018 às 15:12)

Sei que ainda é muito cedo, mas no fim de semana de 19 a 21, acham que a probabilidade de neve na Estrela será alta?


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 15:20)

marcoguarda disse:


> Sei que ainda é muito cedo, mas no fim de semana de 19 a 21, acham que a probabilidade de neve na Estrela será alta?


 Segundo os modelos vai estar um fim de semana com muito sol. 






Mas tudo pode mudar dentro de 30 minutos, na próxima saída do gfs.


----------



## tone (9 Jan 2018 às 15:23)

The Weatherman disse:


> Segundo os modelos vai estar um fim de semana com muito sol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onde se consultam essas saídas?


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 15:25)

tone disse:


> Onde se consultam essas saídas?



meteociel.fr ou aqui no site Meteopt.com em Modelos.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2018 às 17:50)

O GFS está a insistir numa bom evento para o fim de semana-alguma chuva e neve.No interior a cota prevista está nos 300/500m (com pouca precipitação) e no litoral 600/800m (com alguma precipitação). Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Norther (10 Jan 2018 às 11:10)

No domingo é quando se prevê que as cotas sejam mais baixas, mas como sempre vai faltar precipitação nas horas de maior frio, isto nesta saída. Veremos as próximas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2018 às 11:52)

Eu tou a ver é a precipitação a ser retirada a cada run que sai ...
Só espero e é que não seja como no último fim de semana.


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 12:26)

As probabilidades são extremamente baixas como é habitual neste tipo de entradas. Não colocaria grandes expectativas, no entanto, a esta distância temporal ainda há espaço para surpresas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

The Weatherman disse:


> As probabilidades são extremamente baixas como é habitual neste tipo de entradas. Não colocaria grandes expectativas, no entanto, a esta distância temporal ainda há espaço para surpresas.


No sábado de manhã  até está razoável..
Agora po resto do fim de semana é  para esquecer...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (10 Jan 2018 às 18:13)

Estive a ver a descritiva nem neve dá abaixo dos 1000 metros, talvez mudem essas previsões para neve abaixo dos 1000 metros quando estivermos mais perto do evento.


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2018 às 16:40)

marcoguarda disse:


> Sei que ainda é muito cedo, mas no fim de semana de 19 a 21, acham que a probabilidade de neve na Estrela será alta?



O GFS começa a prever um cenário interessante:


----------



## marcoguarda (11 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

Verifiquei isso hoje mesmo! Sou um pouco noob a entender o GFS mas hoje lá andei a explorar e percebi que começa a haver possibilidade de neve!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 17:50)




----------



## dvieira (11 Jan 2018 às 17:57)

Boa saída do run do 12h GFS para dias 20 e 21. Vamos aguardar no que vai dar dado o horizonte temporal.


----------



## Cesar (11 Jan 2018 às 18:12)

Possivelmente a cortar nas runs.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

Porque me fazes isto GFS...


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2018 às 21:56)




----------



## jonas (12 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

Isto é que era...precipitação e cotas de neve baixas conjugados é coisa rara de acontecer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 14:57)

jonas disse:


> Isto é que era...precipitação e cotas de neve baixas conjugados é coisa rara de acontecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cota de neve ~600m com precipitação razoável, nada mau.


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2018 às 08:58)

c0ldPT disse:


> Cota de neve ~600m com precipitação razoável, nada mau.


600?? Parece-me bastante menos nesta ultima saida e com precipitação:





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

jonas disse:


> 600?? Parece-me bastante menos nesta ultima saida e com precipitação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nesta sim, gostei!  isos -3°/-33° com boa precipitação.


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2018 às 19:20)

Nos outros modelos não há nada de jeito. No ICON a ULL - a sul dos Açores - também não se traduz numa depressão à superfície com uma circulação (muito) relevante.


----------



## dvieira (19 Jan 2018 às 14:57)

Penso que até ao final deste mês não se espera mais do que anticiclone. Aquele evento que o modelos davam para 24 e 25 janeiro vai acabar por dar em nada. O IPMA já só prevê anticiclone. 0% de chuva até pelo menos dia 28. Esperamos Fevereiro seja melhor em termos de eventos.


----------



## tone (20 Jan 2018 às 17:58)

Parece haver concordância nos modelos para algo a 25. É pouco, mas é sempre bom.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 18:00)

Parece me que além do dia 25 Jan , poderá vir mais alguma chuva no final mês/início de fevereiro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

O GFS já anda a modelar a formação desta depressão retrógrada há algumas saídas atrás, para os últimos dias do mês:


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2018 às 00:12)

Leste-me os pensamentos @Tiagolco:

O GFS tem insistido numa depressão retrógrada nas últimas 3 saídas, teríamos  a passagem do cavado no dia 25 devido a um meandro do jet stream, e desse cavado resultaria uma cut-off que iria passar uns dias a Marrocos e voltaria a PT continental trazendo bons aguaceiros inclusivamente para o Sul. A configuração seria também interessante para gerar neve a cotas médias, haveria algum frio instalado e a chegada dos aguaceiros traria essa hipótese. Só tenho pena que não se estabeleça um forte fluxo frio continental nesses dias, porque se se estabelecesse, mas enfim ainda estou a falar de previsões a grande distância

Relativamente ao evento dia 25 (no qual os modelos estão mais sintonizados), *o GFS na última saída vê algo muito semelhante ao evento que tivemos no dia 5 deste mês com menos frio em altura para já*, enfim  circulação em muito de norte, com ausência de aguaceiros no período mais frio e passagem frontal com pouco frio também em altitude. Estes eventos impedem a acumulação de calor latente em terra, impedindo a chegada dos aguaceiros de duas formas, primeiramente devido à própria direção das células que as deixa quase todas no mar, e depois porque quando entram não há energia que alimente a convecção de modo que as mesma cheguem mais ao interior.

*Para dia 25/26: *

*Contexto atmosférico
*
Meandro do jet, com cavado associado, e circulação com traços um pouco mais continentais:









*Pouco frio à passagem da frente (para já é expectável que passe algures no período entre 03h e 06h
*
Temp 850 às 06h:





*Período mais frio sem precipitação no interior*

Temp. 850hPa e 500hPa:









Precipitação nas horas de mais frio:


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2018 às 01:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Leste-me os pensamentos @Tiagolco:
> 
> O GFS tem insistido numa depressão retrógrada nas últimas 3 saídas, teríamos  a passagem do cavado no dia 25 devido a um meandro do jet stream, e desse cavado resultaria uma cut-off que iria passar uns dias a Marrocos e voltaria a PT continental trazendo bons aguaceiros inclusivamente para o Sul. A configuração seria também interessante para gerar neve a cotas médias, haveria algum frio instalado e a chegada dos aguaceiros traria essa hipótese. Só tenho pena que não se estabeleça um fluxo frio continental nesses dias, porque se estabelecesse, mas enfim ainda estou a falar de previsões a grande distância
> 
> ...


Ultimamente não ligo muito aos modelos mas essa cut-off tem captado a minha atenção. Alguns modelos (poucos ou apenas certas perturbações dos mesmos) prevêm uma viragem para um fluxo mais continental o que se concretizasse já sabemos que o frio viria direitinho á península devido á cut-off. Alguns modelos prevêm mesmo o anticiclone a subir ás ilhas britânicas estendendo a passadeira vermelha ao frio continental para aqui. Mas, já se sabe que estas situações são tipo os eclipses tudo tem de estar perfeitamente alinhado a nosso favor  E para mais, a esta distância temporal continua no mundo da fantasia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2018 às 01:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ultimamente não ligo muito aos modelos mas essa cut-off tem captado a minha atenção. Alguns modelos (poucos ou apenas certas perturbações dos mesmos) prevêm uma viragem para um fluxo mais continental o que se concretizasse já sabemos que o frio viria direitinho á península devido á cut-off. Alguns modelos prevêm mesmo o anticiclone a subir ás ilhas britânicas estendendo a passadeira vermelha ao frio continental para aqui. Mas, já se sabe que estas situações são tipo os eclipses tudo tem de estar perfeitamente alinhado a nosso favor  E para mais, a esta distância temporal continua no mundo da fantasia.



Nas últimas saídas do ECMWF, também se começou a ver a dita depressão, no entanto a ter que trazer alguma precipitação parece que ficaria mais confinada ao sul, e sim, o ECWF é um dos modelos que estabelece um curto fluxo continental a seguir ao evento de dia 25, mas pouco relevante porque de momento não consegue fazer chegar à PI temperaturas em altura muito baixas :






O GEM, GFS, UKMO também estabelecem o fluxo, pelo GFS (ainda menos proeminente é), sendo que o GEM é o pior pois coloca a cut-off em Itália, só que é o que digo, é um período muito curto e com temperaturas não muito geladas, que pudessem trazer neve a cotas muito baixas à chegada da cut-off. Agora o facto, é que os ingredientes estão lá, no entanto o ideal era que o AA se estendesse a latitudes mais a norte e que começasse a curvar junto à Escandinávia. O curvamento precoce, penso que devido ao estabelecimento de uma forte corrente do jet a norte do UK está a impedir isso, e claro o potente AA trata de anular o frio, mas veremos o quão forte poderá ser esse fluxo, estamos a alguma distância, tudo é teoricamente possível:






Temperaturas previstas para essa cut-off, de acordo com o GFS:









Agora o melhor é de facto ir acompanhando, porque se for preciso chega-se à data sem cut-off, sem frio ou sem nada


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2018 às 16:10)

Atención a los acumulados de precipitación para los próximos días en el Cantábrico Oriental y especialmente en la provincia de Guipúzcoa, norte y noroeste de Navarra, Baja Navarra, Lapurdi y Zuberoa. Pueden ser contundentes. Las inundaciones pueden ser probables:


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2018 às 16:42)

Pek disse:


> Atención a los acumulados de precipitación para los próximos días en el Cantábrico Oriental y especialmente en la provincia de Guipúzcoa, norte y noroeste de Navarra, Baja Navarra, Lapurdi y Zuberoa. Pueden ser contundentes. Las inundaciones pueden ser probables:


O GFS, no mesmo local onde estão esses 320mm previstos pelo ECM, prevê menos de 50mm. Que diferença!!


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2018 às 17:48)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS, no mesmo local onde estão esses 320mm previstos pelo ECM, prevê menos de 50mm. Que diferença!!



Así es. Y en cambio el GFS marca un temporal de levante de manual en el Mediterráneo:






Mientras el Europeo no lo ve ahora mismo (lo veía hace un par de días, pero ya no):






Veremos quién se lleva el premio esta vez. La clave está en que el anticiclón azoreño bascule hacia el continente pasando por el Cantábrico y Francia, haciendo que la bolsa fría se descuelgue por su lado inferior hacia el oeste, alcanzando el Mediterráneo Ibérico. Obviamente, por mi situación, prefiero esta opción (la que marca el GFS), pero mucho me temo que ocurrirá la de las precipitaciones en Guipúzcoa (la que marca el Europeo). El GFS suele ver todo el sistema un poco más desplazado al oeste de lo que finalmente acontece. A ver qué ocurre en esta ocasión. Lucha entre los dos grandes


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Lá vai a chuva quase toda para o 'Norte de África'. E com o 'Norte de África' quero dizer os primeiros 150-200kms a contar do litoral da Argélia.

Mapa um bocado antigo mas acho que dá para perceber, indiretamente, como é o clima do 'Norte de África'.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

Desolação total


----------



## martinus (24 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

O GFS está a ver uma entrada bastante fria de leste para os primeiros dias de Fevereiro... Será para levar a sério e acompanhar nas previsões?


----------



## Norther (24 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

É uma grande entrada de ar frio, se acontecer vamos ter belas temperaturas negativas. Mas ainda falta muito tempo e tudo pode desaparecer.

Nesta previsão temos os motores ligados, os que ajudam a chegar o frio continental. Uma depressão com algum cavamento sobre o Mediterrâneo e o anticiclone a norte da Península Ibérica estendendo-se até á Escandinávia. Com isos de -34ºC a 5000m e isos de -8ºC 1500m, não é todos os Invernos e cada vez mais raros, mas com precipitação praticamente nula em Portugal.






Podia haver surpresas devido a atmosfera muito fria, ou depois de o ar frio por cá andar alguns dias, vir uma frente do Atlântico... mas ainda é muito sedo, já  ando sonhar.


----------



## Norther (24 Jan 2018 às 13:01)

O Europeu faz outra previsão, mas a 240 horas prevê um bloqueio no Atlântico, união do anticiclone dos Açores ao da Gronelândia, e ocorre um retrocesso da circulação zonal, então poderemos ter também ar frio de origem polar. 
Mas falta muito tempo e muito irá mudar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 00:10)

Eu estou um pouco reticente relativamente ao potencial desta possível entrada de ar frio continental. Embora estejam ainda vários cenários em cima da mesa, não me agrada o facto de vários modelos mostrarem um AA tão próximo de PT e tão potente aquando a possível chegada da dita massa de ar continental e isso parece para já estar presente em grande parte das saídas.

Por um lado, porque com um AA tão potente ao largo, as hipóteses de vermos neve diminuem, o facto de haver ar muito estável presente tende a desorganizar qualquer perturbação mais fraca que surja para gerar aguaceiros, para além de que inibe a possibilidade da formação de algum sistema frontal capaz de chegar a PT com frio instalado. Neste ponto a melhor saída foi mesmo a das 06Z de hoje do GFS, com  formação de uma crista do Jet Stream associada à migração e curvamento em latitudes a norte da Grã-Bretanha, da parte mais forte da dorsal anticiclónica, ficando uma parte mais suave da dorsal ao largo de PT. Esta crista por sua vez estender-se-ia até à PI com o frio associado.





O outro problema é que um AA potente pode comprometer a chegada da dita massa de ar, basta haver uma aproximação excessiva da dorsal à península, que o frio é automaticamente levado para o mediterrâneo, e nesse caso a única esperança é a formação de uma cut-off retrógrada que nos possa ainda trazer muito frio e alguma precipitação com neve, condição esta que não tem sido mostrada nas últimas saídas.  

Na sequência do que acabo de escrever, e muito embora tenham já aparecido boas saídas isoladas, creio que em grande parte delas, as áreas de geopotencial mais baixo e mais frio têm ficado algures entre o mediterrâneo e parte leste espanhola. O ensemble (média) do ECMWF vai de encontro àquilo que estou a dizer:






Já por sua vez o ensemble médio do GFS está melhor:






A conclusão a retirar é que está tudo, de facto, muito volátil, mas o que nos interessa verdadeiramente são cenários do estilo da saída das 06Z do GFS, cenários esses que julgo para já estarem em minoria

Ou então cenários como este do ensemble de controlo do GFS:


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu estou um pouco reticente relativamente ao potencial desta possível entrada de ar frio continental. Embora estejam ainda vários cenários em cima da mesa, não me agrada o facto de vários modelos mostrarem um AA tão próximo de PT e tão potente aquando a possível chegada da dita massa de ar continental e isso parece para já estar presente em grande parte das saídas.
> 
> Por um lado, porque com um AA tão potente ao largo, as hipóteses de vermos neve diminuem, o facto de haver ar muito estável presente tende a desorganizar qualquer perturbação mais fraca que surja para gerar aguaceiros, para além de que inibe a possibilidade da formação de algum sistema frontal capaz de chegar a PT com frio instalado. Neste ponto a melhor saída foi mesmo a das 06Z de hoje do GFS, com  formação de uma crista do Jet Stream associada à migração e curvamento em latitudes a norte da Grã-Bretanha, da parte mais forte da dorsal anticiclónica, ficando uma parte mais suave da dorsal ao largo de PT. Esta crista por sua vez estender-se-ia até à PI com o frio associado.
> 
> ...


De facto cada vez estou mais cético quanto á dita "pseudo-entrada"...  Digo isto por causa do ECM, que como se sabe, é o melhor a médio prazo e este prevê um cenário cada vez pior a cada saída. Nesta das 12z nem se fala 
No entanto várias linhas do GFS tendem no sentido frio:


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2018 às 19:50)

O GFS não mostra muito e está sozinho mas quem sabe? Amanhã há mais.


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2018 às 00:49)

De momento es ciencia ficción, pero... la DANA ejercería de atractor y... Me parece un poco forzado, pero aquí lo dejo:










Precipitaciones





Nieve:





Detalle del sureste ibérico:




Lo dicho, ciencia ficción y muy forzado... de momento


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2018 às 09:12)

A entrada prevista pelo GFS é bastante fria, e ainda por cima com o vento a ajudar, daria uns dias bem gelados, contudo, aquilo que é mais necessário ( precipitação) estaria ausente ou com poucas probabilidades de ocorrer:






O ECMWF também vê algo, mas menos acentuado:


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2018 às 11:10)

Ao menos o ECMWF não dá esperanças vãs desta vez. Anticiclone _ad infinitum_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2018 às 12:26)




----------



## Cesar (30 Jan 2018 às 17:55)

Há um ditado que diz se a candelária chora está o Inverno fora, se a candelária ri vem ainda o Inverno.
Pois esse dia das candeias é Sexta por isso vai estar a rir, vem aí o Inverno.
pode ser que ainda venha.


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

Orion disse:


> Ao menos o ECMWF não dá esperanças vãs desta vez. Anticiclone _ad infinitum_.


----------



## martinus (31 Jan 2018 às 00:00)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-01-30 23:53:00* e *2018-02-04 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ VENTO FORTE E TEMPERATURAS BAIXAS NO CONTINENTE
Uma vasta região anticiclónica, relativamente intensa, localizada às 12UTC de dia 1 de fevereiro a norte dos Açores e em crista até à Islândia, originará o transporte de uma massa de ar muito frio e seco sobre o território do continente e uma intensificação do vento, em especial no litoral oeste e nas terras altas. 

Assim, prevê-se a partir da manhã de dia 1, vento forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas com rajadas até 80 km/h. Adicionalmente, verificar-se-á uma descida dos valores da temperatura máxima em todo território, entre 3 e 6ºC. As baixas temperaturas associadas ao vento forte aumentarão o desconforto térmico, em especial entre a tarde de dia 1 e a manhã de 2. 

Até dia 4, continuar-se-á a fazer sentir vento forte e com rajadas no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, com exceção de dia 3, em que se prevê um enfraquecimento temporário do vento. 

No dia 3, a aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal de fraca atividade, poderá originar precipitação fraca na generalidade do território, com probabilidade entre 35 e 60% a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, e inferior a 35% a sul do referido sistema, que a ocorrer será sob a forma de neve em cotas baixas. 

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/ 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Data de edição: 2018-01-30 23:53:20

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2018 às 01:09)

Mucha atención a los acumulados de nieve en próximos días en la Cordillera Cantábrica:







Más detalle:


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 18:15)




----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 18:39)

Bastante interessante a média dos ensembles do GFS 




Interessante também é a tendência dos modelos, para uma entrada mais forte de norte entre os dias 6 e 7 com alguma possibilidade de precipitação e muito frio  ECM :


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 18:52)

Anomalia para dia 7, (GFS)


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 22:44)

Ora, isto é brutal... mas parece-me muita areia para o nosso camiãozinho  








E sim, precipitação residual...:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

que sonho!


----------



## hurricane (31 Jan 2018 às 22:59)

Parece que finalmente o Inverno se vai instalar tambem aqui na Belgica. Custou mas foi.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2018 às 23:05)

Excelente saída do gfs 
Parece-me que a divisão do vértice polar poderá ocorrer em breve !
Poderemos colher frutos ...
Vamos com moderação e calma️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2018 às 23:07)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ora, isto é brutal... mas parece-me muita areia para o nosso camiãozinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa run está brutal...e a 150 horas...não é nada mau não.






A1 cortada a norte de Santarém? 

Bom, 150 não são 300 horas, mas com as devidas reservas...


----------



## Cesar (31 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

Não precebo o comunicado fala neve em cotas baixas e a descritiva fala em 800 a 1000 metros, não são cotas médias, ou escapa me alguma coisa.


----------



## dvieira (31 Jan 2018 às 23:21)

Quem é que tinha dito que o Inverno já tinha acabado ? Mesmo assim é preciso não ficar com muitas eforias.


----------

